# Christmas in Florida



## rachel1998 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am looking to get an exchange for next December in Florida. This year will be the second year in a row that we are going to the Orlando area. Where else can we go in December in Florida where the weather is good? I know the Panhandle is similiar weather that we have here in Atlanta in the winter.


----------



## BevL (Dec 2, 2009)

It might come down to where you can get an exchange as opposed to where you would like to go.  Orlando is pretty easy, even at Christmas.  I would think that if you want to go somewhere warmer, get your searches in ASAP and see what comes up.

JMHO.


----------



## Judy (Dec 2, 2009)

If you're looking for beach weather, go as far south as you can get.  Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, and Miami on the east coast;  Fort Myers and Marco on the west coast.  Even so, it might be too cold for swimming.  The keys might be warm, but I've experienced cold windy weather there as early as November, and they don't have much in the way of beaches.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2009)

The southern tip of Florida is generally warmer than Orlando, but we are at the mercy of the cold fronts that come through that time of year.  For example, today we'll have a high of 80, but just last week the high was 68 and the low was 56.  I've seen it as cold as 16 in Orlando during Christmas, and as low as 42 here on Marco.  Check the 10 day before you leave and prepare for the forecast.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 2, 2009)

We will be at Beach Place Towers for Christmas week this year. I will report back how it was.


----------



## rachel1998 (Dec 2, 2009)

68 is warm compared to Atlanta this time of year. I think today it is 46 here and raining. I would love to find the Gulf area but that is almost impossible. Is it cold in Daytona that time of year? That area seems to be coming up quite a bit on searches. Also Ormond Beach?


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 2, 2009)

I wouldn't expect it to be warm that far north.  Warmer than where you are, but not necessarily "warm".  Once the water gets cold, it stays pretty cool by the shore.  The Gulf of Mexico temps down here dip into the mid 60's, and that keeps things cool when the air is warm, but it also keeps things warmer if the air gets cold.  Obviously, there are a few variables.  There is no way to know what you will experience, within reason. Things change quickly with each passing front.


----------



## Judy (Dec 4, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> Is it cold in Daytona that time of year? That area seems to be coming up quite a bit on searches. Also Ormond Beach?


 It's a matter of perspective.  I live in Melbourne Beach (south of Daytona and Ormond) and find it too cold there during the winter for swimming or sitting on the beach.  Walking on the beach can be pleasant during winter, or it can be really cold, depending on the wind.  From my perspective (I'm used to Florida in summer), the answer to your question is "yes", it's cold in Daytona and Ormond at Christmas time.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 4, 2009)

rachel1998 said:


> 68 is warm compared to Atlanta this time of year. I think today it is 46 here and raining. I would love to find the Gulf area but that is almost impossible. Is it cold in Daytona that time of year? That area seems to be coming up quite a bit on searches. Also Ormond Beach?



I've done 4 Thanksgivings in Orlando and the weather has run the gambit from shorts and in the pool everyday to wearing long underwear and watching the local news people going gaga over near 32degree weather. I think that really cold year, it may have been the same temp at home in Ohio!

For Xmas/NYE time I would try to get as far south as I could and hope for the best. 

If you go start watching the 10 day forecast on Weather.com to help you pack.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 4, 2009)

Ft. Lauderdale/Pompano Beach was lovely last year over the Christmas to New Years holiday week.


----------



## pranas (Dec 5, 2009)

Judy said:


> If you're looking for beach weather, go as far south as you can get.  Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, and Miami on the east coast;  Fort Myers and Marco on the west coast.  Even so, it might be too cold for swimming.  The keys might be warm, but I've experienced cold windy weather there as early as November, and they don't have much in the way of beaches.



No, the water is fine for swimming near Ft. Lauderdale.  The Gulf Stream comes quite close to the shore in North Broward and South Palm Beach County.  Water is water than Miami Beach because of this. If the air is cold and its windy, you may not want to go into the water but once you get in knee deep the water not be that cold.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, another front came through south Florida today.  Tonight's low in Ft Lauderdale will be 59.  Want to go to the beach?


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 6, 2009)

Sea six, people up north think 59 is warm.
In October in Wisconsin:  Oct 11, we left for church at 10 am to a sunny 28 degrees.  On Oct 13, we tried to open the car doors but they were frozen shut.  There were two golf tournaments scheduled in October, people played a 27 hole tournament (not Us) in 38 degrees and windy, so the next week they felt warm in 42 degrees with mild winds.


----------



## pranas (Dec 7, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> Well, another front came through south Florida today.  Tonight's low in Ft Lauderdale will be 59.  Want to go to the beach?



The water here is warm but you  better bundle up as soon as you get out. I live 1/2 block from the beach so I know a little bit about what I post.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 7, 2009)

pranas said:


> The water here is warm but you  better bundle up as soon as you get out. I live 1/2 block from the beach so I know a little bit about what I post.



Sea, Pranas:   I've lived in Buffalo, and I've lived in Tampa. All the previous poster is saying is that temperature is less about what the thermostat says, and more about what you are used to.  I used to reach for a light jacket in Tampa at 70 degrees!  Now in Cinci my neighbors think I am nuts because we keep our AC at 78/79 and find it comfy.  MIL is coming down from Buffalo with us during Christmas.  If she were standing next to the two of you, temps you find chilly she will find balmy.  They had 6 inches of snow two days ago, and it is frigid there.   I think she will be quite happy even at 69 degrees.  That's the temp for half of Buffalo's "summer".


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 7, 2009)

predicted temperature 80 degrees today in Fort Myers


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 7, 2009)

The bff and I were in Longboat Key last month.  Everyday he tells me its 18degrees in SLC feels like 2.  

Then tells me what Longboat Key is.  He is still mad at me for making him get back on the plane.

If you need anyone to join you, Jeff will love to come down there and keep you all company.  He is a real good bartender.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Dec 7, 2009)

Locals will find the water cold in the winter and our Winter Friends will find it ok, usually.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 9, 2009)

rapmarks said:


> Sea six, people up north think 59 is warm.
> In October in Wisconsin:  Oct 11, we left for church at 10 am to a sunny 28 degrees.  On Oct 13, we tried to open the car doors but they were frozen shut.  There were two golf tournaments scheduled in October, people played a 27 hole tournament (not Us) in 38 degrees and windy, so the next week they felt warm in 42 degrees with mild winds.



Reminds me of one morning when we lived in the Pennsylvania Poconos, and it was 15 below zero.  It was so cold the windshield was frosting on the inside from our breath. We're at Disney this week, and packed for anything from 60's to 80's, and we're having near record highs in the mid 80's. Hey, I live near the beach in south Florida now, and I never see anyone wanting to get wet when the air is in the 50's. Hot tubs, for sure, maybe a heated pool with a bath robe handy, but not at the beach. It's not normal!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> Reminds me of one morning when we lived in the Pennsylvania Poconos, and it was 15 below zero.  It was so cold the windshield was frosting on the inside from our breath. We're at Disney this week, and packed for anything from 60's to 80's, and we're having near record highs in the mid 80's. Hey, I live near the beach in south Florida now, and I never see anyone wanting to get wet when the air is in the 50's. Hot tubs, for sure, maybe a heated pool with a bath robe handy, but not at the beach. It's not normal!



Sea, your weather has been in the 80's all week!  What are you talking about?  Ok, I get it, you're trying to scare all us northerners out of coming down and clogging up the traffic.     Sorry, won't work, I'm coming anyway.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 11, 2009)

When we were at Disney Monday - Wednesday, we had near record highs in the mid 80's.  It was BEAUTIFUL!  Except for the fact that we packed for eveything from low 60's to mid 80's and took WAY too many clothes.  When we left Thursday morning, a front was coming thru, and we could see the temp on our car dash drop 20 degrees quickly.  It dropped from 84 to 64 overnight.  It was so bad, the low tire pressure warning light came on in our car, and we had to stop and put air in the tires in pouring rain.  Once we got into Lee County, and on to Marco, the temps were in the high 70's again.  This morning it was 68 on Marco and the weather is just perfect right now.  We were so lucky we got those 3 days in when we did, because it looks like Thursday at Disney was going to be an aweful day.  Point is, back to the original poster, the weather changes drastically during the winter as these fronts come through.  As for Disney, the Christmas decorations are beautiful, and the candlelight procession was wonderful.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 12, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> When we were at Disney Monday - Wednesday, we had near record highs in the mid 80's.  It was BEAUTIFUL!  Except for the fact that we packed for eveything from low 60's to mid 80's and took WAY too many clothes.  When we left Thursday morning, a front was coming thru, and we could see the temp on our car dash drop 20 degrees quickly.  It dropped from 84 to 64 overnight.  It was so bad, the low tire pressure warning light came on in our car, and we had to stop and put air in the tires in pouring rain.  Once we got into Lee County, and on to Marco, the temps were in the high 70's again.  This morning it was 68 on Marco and the weather is just perfect right now.  We were so lucky we got those 3 days in when we did, because it looks like Thursday at Disney was going to be an aweful day.  Point is, back to the original poster, the weather changes drastically during the winter as these fronts come through.  As for Disney, the Christmas decorations are beautiful, and the candlelight procession was wonderful.



Sea, I think you need to get your tires checked.  A 20 degree variance day to day this time of year is pretty common no matter where you live.  My low tire pressure lights have never come on in that instance, whether I lived in Tampa, KC, Buffalo, Cincinnati.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 12, 2009)

Our Corvettes have a very low volume of air in the tires, and they are highly susceptible to temperature changes.  We don't usually have a 20 degree variation during the day when the cars are in the garage overnight, but the changes Thursday were wild and quick, especially since the car was outside overnight.  No doubt the pressure was a little too low to begin with, but it doesn't take much to drop 4 PSI.  The cure for this is to have your air replaced with nitrogen, which isn't affected by temperature changes.  I see the sign at the dealer to get my air replaced, but it always seemed like such a joke. Now, I'm considering it!  Normally you should check your tire pressure every month - we usually do it every 2 weeks this time of year.  The bigger tires on the SUV don't fluctuate nearly as much.  That trip home was something else.  I remember we got ahead of the front for a short while and the temp got back up near 80.  We stopped for lunch, and in the span of 30 minutes, the temp dropped 15 degrees.  It's in the 80 degree range now in south Florida.  I was wondering if anyone was at Disney on Thursday and enjoyed the weather like we did!


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 12, 2009)

ok Sea, I've teased you enough about the weather, if you have any good restaurant recommendations in Ft Lauderdale I'd love to hear them.  Don't bother with seafood, I'm the only one in the party that goes for that (DH is allergic), but if you know of a good surf and esp TURF restaurant (MIL loves a good steak), let me know.   Me, I can eat a pile of crablegs and be in heaven, but no one else in our party is into them.    We'll be staying at Marriott BeachPlace Towers.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 13, 2009)

There are SO many nice restaurants in Ft Lauderdale. If you let me know exactly what you want for food, as well as scenery, view, and how fancy you want the place to be, I can give you some great recommendations.  Be as specific as possible! Our favorites are a bit inland along US1 Federal Highway, not right on the beach.  We have been so disappointed with the "blight" on the beach lately, so many retail stores are closed, and we find the foreclosure notices on the windows to be a bit depressing. Ft Lauderdale is having some tough times with this economy.  I'll hook you up with a nice place! Just don't tell me you're happy with casual and then blast me because it's not Victoria and Albert's. Be specific! You're such a tease....


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sea Six said:


> There are SO many nice restaurants in Ft Lauderdale. If you let me know exactly what you want for food, as well as scenery, view, and how fancy you want the place to be, I can give you some great recommendations.  Be as specific as possible! Our favorites are a bit inland along US1 Federal Highway, not right on the beach.  We have been so disappointed with the "blight" on the beach lately, so many retail stores are closed, and we find the foreclosure notices on the windows to be a bit depressing. Ft Lauderdale is having some tough times with this economy.  I'll hook you up with a nice place! Just don't tell me you're happy with casual and then blast me because it's not Victoria and Albert's. Be specific! You're such a tease....



I would like to go someplace on the water, can be ocean or intercoastal, with a nice water view.  Would like to take advantage of the water taxi to get there if possible.  Someplace that is nice but casual, as no one brings dressy clothes from our family when they travel (jeans or slacks and a nice top).  Surf and Turf, or Italian would be great.  What is "nice but casual?"  We don't eat at Applebees, Friday's etc kind of places at all.  I'd rather cook than spend my money there so we don't go out often, but when we do, our "regular" dining would be more of  "getting dressed and going out to dinner" type place to the Applebee's crowd.  I don't say that to be snooty, I just would rather cook everyday meals, and spend my money on going to a nicer restaurant (you know, tablecloths, wine list).  when we "go out" .  

I hope that helps you.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 14, 2009)

That's what I call good specific info.  I'll be meeting with a couple of friends of mine tomorrow who hang out in Lauderdale and know all the good places.  I will get back to you on Tuesday night.  In the mean time, you might want to start this as a new thread so others can give you some choices as well.  This thread got a bit off course


----------

